# I love / like / want you



## Outsider

This is a two-part question:

1. In Portugal, when a boy wants to tell a girl that he loves her, he's more likely to use the equivalent of "I like you" than the equivalent of "I love you". The verb "to love" tends to be reserved for very intimate moments. You don't hear it very often in public. Judging from some discussions I've read on the Spanish forums, it looks like the same thing occurs in that language: _Te quiero_ ("I want you") is employed instead of _Te amo_ ("I love you"). I'm wondering how it is in other languages, especially Romance languages. Is the verb "to love" commonly employed in public by lovers to express their feelings towards each other, or does it tend to be replaced with another one?

I know that this question does not apply to the *French* language, which uses the verb _aimer_ both for "to love" and for "to like".

2. In American films and TV, I often see relatives telling each other "I love you", for example a mother to a daughter, or a grandson to grandfather. In Portugal, I think this is unusual. We would normally say the equivalent of "I like you very much", instead. Do relatives tell each other "I love you" in your language?

Although I'm particularly interested in Romance languages, I'm leaving the thread open to all languages.


----------



## diegodbs

In Spain we always say "te quiero". I've never heard anybody in Spain (at least in public) say "te amo", but in all the Spanish speaking countries in America they say "te amo".
And as for relatives we never ever say "te amo", it is always "te quiero". It would sound ridiculous in Spain to say "te amo" to your mother or to your grandfather.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I'll try to do it in english, I'm sure it will be wrong, so please fell free to correct me 

Here in Mexico is the most normal thing say "te quiero" to anybody: to your family, friends, anyone!
"te amo" just to your couple (girl/boyfriend) or close family (is it correct?  )
And we have one more: Me gustas (I like you) when someone is attractive to you, whitout feelings yet...

Cheers


----------



## Whodunit

German:

"Ich liebe dich" (I love you) is commonly used but also very intimate. "Ich will dich" (I want you) will never be heard, because it sounds a bit haughty, as if you want to bring someone down. A boy normally says "Ich liebe dich" or "Ich mag dich sehr" (I like you very much) to a girl and vice versa. In films, you'll often hear "Du bist süß" (You're sweet) or "Ich find dich süß" (I find you sweet). Like the Spaniards say "me gustas", we also use "Du gefällst mir".

Italian:

I believe that in Italian you will rather hear "ti amo" than "ti voglio (bene)". However you should wait for natives. 

French:

Another way to express one's affection for someone should be "je t'adore", I believe. Again, please wait for natives for confirmation.


----------



## Samaruc

Hi,

That’s how we say it in Catalan/Valencian, at least in Valencia.

In most situations, we use the verb “voler” (to want) when we want to say to someone that we love her/him (“Et vull”: literally “I want you”).

In more private and intimate situations, we can use the verb “estimar” (to love). So, “T’estime” (1) means “I love you”. The restriction in the use of this verb is not so radical as in Spanish (I mean, you can say in public that you “estimar” your parents without sounding melodramatic), but its use is more restricted than, for instance, the French “aimer” (2).

If we use the verb “agradar” (to like… well, not exactly… if I say ‘You “agradar” me’ I don’t mean ‘You like me’ but ‘I like you’, so "M'agrades": "I like you") we are not necessarily meaning that we are in love. It can be used when you are starting a possible relationship and you don’t want to become too engaged, so, besides its literal meaning, it can also mean “I think I could love you”. However, if you like something, you would never use the verb “estimar” (for instance, we would never use the verb "estimar" in sentences like "j'aime le football", it would be "m'agrada el futbol", never "estime el futbol").

And, of course, you can find many other expressions or words to express your love to a person.

(1) “T’estime” is the most common conjugation in Valencia. Other dialects say “T’estim” (Balearic Islands, L’Alguer), “T’estimo” (Catalonia, Northern Valencia, Aragonese Strip, Andorra) or “T’estimi” (Northern Catalonia).

(2) As far as I know, in Catalonia the verb “estimar” has a more general and common usage than in Valencia.

Bon 2006! Happy 2006!


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> (2) As far as I know, in Catalonia the verb “estimar” has a more general and common usage than in Valencia.


Exacte!

In Central Catalan "to love" (estimar) is used without problems to anyone you love or want: couple, friends, family (t'estimo) (I think is no equivalent of "te amo" or "te quiero" in Spanish...).

If you don't feel like "estimes" a friend then you can use de verb "apreciar" (t'aprecio molt) or "tenir carinyo" (et tinc molt de carinyo)(castellanada, sí, sí)

greetings


----------



## Outsider

Does Catalan not have a verb morphologically analogous to _amar, aimer, amare_, etc.?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Well, we actually have "_amar_" as well but it is very-very archaic. I had to check it in the dictionary to be sure.
We use  "_estimar_". which comes from Latin: "_aestimare_".


----------



## Samaruc

Curiously, it has only happened to the verb, because other words sharing the same stem are still alive and haven't been replaced: Amor, amant, amatori, amador, amorós...

Salut!


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Well, we actually have "_amar_" as well but it is very-very archaic. I had to check it in the dictionary to be sure.
> We use "_estimar_". which comes from Latin: "_aestimare_".


 
"amar" in Catalan?  (_que lleig_, it sounds really ugly!)  When you say it's very-very archaic I suppose you're saying it was extinguished some centuries ago!!


----------



## la reine victoria

In England the use of 'I love you' is very common, publicly or privately.  It is used for family members too.  My two grown up sons always end their 'phone calls to me by saying 'I love you lots Mum' and I say 'I love you too, darling,'

I am heterosexual, as are my girlfriends, but when we speak on the 'phone we always say 'lots of love to you' when saying goodbye.

When it comes to a male/female friendship which shows signs of becoming something more intimate, we say 'I really like being with you', which progresses to 'I'm growing really fond of you'.  After that it depends on the personality of each person...........

Oh to be young again..........and in love.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> In Spain we always say "te quiero". I've never heard anybody in Spain (at least in public) say "te amo", but in all the Spanish speaking countries in America they say "te amo".
> And as for relatives we never ever say "te amo", it is always "te quiero". It would sound ridiculous in Spain to say "te amo" to your mother or to your grandfather.


 
We say both "te quiero" and "te amo", not just "te amo". Of course "te amo" is more intense, so maybe it is not too often people say it in public


----------



## gisele73

Outsider said:
			
		

> Judging from some discussions I've read on the Spanish forums, it looks like the same thing occurs in that language: _Te quiero_ ("I want you") is employed instead of _Te amo_ ("I love you").


 
HI 

"Te quiero" doesn't exactly mean "I want you", it means "I love you" but you can use it to say that to your boyfriend/girlfriend, friends, relatives etc..., while "te amo", is more intense and we usually say it just to our partner.

The translation for "I want you" is "te deseo" (I think).


----------



## gisele73

In Norwegian there's a translation for both "Te quiero" and "te amo", unlike English that has just "I love you":

*Jer er glad i deg* = Te quiero = I love you .
*Jeg elsker deg* = Te amo = I love you
*Jeg har lyst på deg* = Tengo ganas de ti/te tengo ganas = I want you.
*Jeg bejærer deg* = Te deseo = I want you


----------



## Outsider

gisele73 said:
			
		

> "Te quiero" doesn't exactly mean "I want you", it means "I love you" but you can use it to say that to your boyfriend/girlfriend, friends, relatives etc..., while "te amo", is more intense and we usually say it just to our partner.
> 
> The translation for "I want you" is "te deseo" (I think).


I know. The translations in my original post were purposefully literal. 

I guess I can rephrase my question as follows:

1) Does your language have a verb with the specific meaning of "to love" (in the romantic sense)?
2) Is this verb commonly employed in public, or is it replaced with another one, with a broader meaning?
3) In which kinds of relationships do you employ the verb "to love"?
4) If your language is related to Latin, is the verb "to love" etymologically related to _amar, aimer, amare_, etc.?


----------



## gisele73

utsider,

I have heard Brazilians say "estou apaixonado por vôcé", is it used as saying "I love you"?...because if translated literally it would be something like "I'm infatuated"...do you  say the same in portugal or is it only in Brazil?


----------



## Outsider

"Apaixonado" is kind of an idiom. It can mean "infatuated", but also "in love",  so "Estou apaixonado por você" normally means "I'm in love with you". 
The word "apaixonado" is derived from "paixão", passion. It's employed in Brazil and in Portugal, although in the latter the phrase would be "Estou apaixonado por ti".


----------



## gisele73

Brigada Outsider 

I didn't know that in Portugal you say "por ti", like in Spanish.

The first time I heard (or saw somewhere) "estou apaixonado por..." I thought it was something like I'm in love with you or I love you, but to me it sounded a little weird, because in Spanish it would be "estoy apasionado por ti" and we don't use it in the same way, we would use it only as "infatuated".

But I love the Portuguese way 

Thanx again and happy New Year!


----------



## Outsider

Happy New Year, Gisele.


----------



## Gremli Skremli

gisele73 said:
			
		

> In Norwegian there's a translation for both "Te quiero" and "te amo", unlike English that has just "I love you":
> 
> *Jerg er glad i deg* = Te quiero = I love you
> *Jeg elsker deg* = Te amo = I love you
> *Jeg har lyst på deg* = Tengo ganas de ti/te tengo ganas = I want you.
> *Jeg begjærer deg* = Te deseo = I want you


 
Just a tiiiny correction.  Godt nyttår!


----------



## nichec

Outsider said:
			
		

> I guess I can rephrase my question as follows:
> 
> 1) Does your language have a verb with the specific meaning of "to love" (in the romantic sense)?
> 2) Is this verb commonly employed in public, or is it replaced with another one, with a broader meaning?
> 3) In which kinds of relationships do you employ the verb "to love"?
> 4) If your language is related to Latin, is the verb "to love" etymologically related to _amar, aimer, amare_, etc.?


Hello again,
Well I think my reply isn't all that interesting since it's going to be about chinese ( not a Roman language )
We do have a verb for "to love" which is quite rarely used. We normally use the word "to like". I would say ( in Chinese ) I like my friend very much. As for couples, if the relationship isn't deep enough, we tend to use "to like" instead of "to love". But we almost never say ( to love ) in public or to our families. I guess that has a lot to do with the fact that we Asians are very shy to show our feelings. And we don't say" I want you" in Chinese ( it would sound really aggressive sexually ). I think we would say "I need you", but it really depends a lot on the person and the situation. And I haven't been able to use Chinese for quite some time, so I'm probably wrong in some points I made.
As for the French, I thought I heard the verb "adorer" more often than "aimer" ( please don't kill me if I'm wrong ) But the French, at least the Parisians, do have a lot of lovely words to show their affection


----------



## gisele73

Gremli Skremli said:
			
		

> Just a tiiiny correction.  Godt nyttår!


 
Oops...the first one (jer) was definitely a typo, because I was writing fast, but the second one was a mistake  .

Thanks for the correction.

Godt nyttår!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino:

I like you. - Gusto Kita
I love you - Mahal Kita


----------



## Outsider

¿Y cuándo usan cada un de ellos?


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :  Both way is possible
 I love you = Mein tumse pyar karta hoon.
 I want you = Mein tumhe chahta hoon.
 In the second case chahna = Want (Like)

It is not correct to say  Muchey tumhari avashyakta hain? which mean I have your need (or I want you ? - in that way)


----------



## Mutichou

Whodunit said:
			
		

> French:
> 
> Another way to express one's affection for someone should be "je t'adore", I believe. Again, please wait for natives for confirmation.



You're right ^^
But this is quite weird since "adorer" is supposed to be stronger than "aimer".
People say "je t'aime" to girlfriends or boyfriends, but it can also be said to parents, etc.
We can say "je t'aime" to friends, but it can be ambiguous, so we prefer "je t'adore".
Another way is "je t'aime bien", which means "I like you".


----------



## elroy

*DISCLAIMER: The following applies to Palestinian Arabic. Other dialects of Arabic may differ. I will not discuss standard Arabic because the question was about spoken language.* 

Arabic is like French: generally, the same verb is used for "I love you" and "I like you": "bahibbak" (_"bahibbek" to a girl_). However, we rarely, if ever, say or hear this word in public, whether on the phone or elsewhere. I guess in Arab society love - for your family members or friends or anyone else you're fond of - is implicit. Spelling it out by saying "bahibbak" sounds very strange.

As for intimate situations, obviously I don't know because I haven't observed them all but I would venture to say that "bamuut fiik" (_"bamuut fiiki" _to a girl) is more commonly said. This expression literally means something along the lines of "I would die for you" but has the connotation of "I really really like you a lot" - and, in certain contexts, "I love you." It can also be used when the object is not a person: for example, "bamuut bil-buuza" ("I _love_ ice cream!")

"Biddi 'y-yaak" (_"Biddi 'y-yaaki"_ to a girl) is the equivalent of "I want you" and would not be used to mean "I love you." 

I hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Pivra

In Sanskrit:

Mama tvayi aasaktirasti = lit. = My love longs in you. 
or you can say Tvayi snihayaami

in Thai we say 

Rao rak Thur na= I love you


----------



## Musique

Greek: Σ' αγαπώ 
(I love you.)
Pronunciation: S' agapo


----------



## Pivra

At least not in Thailand lol.... If we say I want you.... It means more like.. I need your help.... not I love you. Not only that it doesnt mean anything sexually agressive ... it does not at all relate to love     Like... you can say... Mother I want you.... or tell your friend that you want them .... it means more like you need them so you want them. But if you say.. I WANT TO HAVE YOU.... then.... the person who you are talking to would probably run away and tell the police lol


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Italian:
> 
> I believe that in Italian you will rather hear "ti amo" than "ti voglio (bene)". However you should wait for natives.


 
Ti amo is more serious, teorically it's just for your boy/girlfriend, but you can use it also with all your friends. 
Ti voglio bene it's more comun if you are talking with your friends.

Danish: 
Jeg elsker dig (I love you)
but also
Jeg holder af dig (I care about you)


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch the word for 'to love' is: *houden van *(literally: to hold of, but it isn't perceived at all that way, NB: how funny to see that it is used in Danish as well) 

so, I love you = *Ik hou van jou*

It can be said among friends and family (and is not uncommon there), but it is especially for boy-, girlfriends, lovers etc.

It depends on the kind of situation you have with your friends and the kind person you are to say it to your friends. Personally I would find it weird to say, but it is much easier and more common to be said by girls, without it having such a romantic loading, than by boys. 
You can alternatively say: *Ik vind je heel erg aardig/lief *(I think you're really very kind/nice), *Je bent een schat* (You're a 'darling', if you can say that), *Ik mag je erg graag *(I really like you) and millions of other similar things to say between friends. 

'I want you' = *Ik wil je*, and this does by no means mean something like 'I love you'. It can sound a bit aggresive, I guess, but not necessarily. It just means "I want (to have) you", and that's how it sounds.


----------



## Robinvn

I'll add some information for Flanders, because there is a slight difference between the Dutch spoken in the Netherlands and our Dutch. Eg: you don't hear often *Ik hou van jou *(I love you), but rather *Ik zie je graag *("I like to see you"). Further, we would say *Ik hou van je, *which is exactly the same but *je* is unstressed, *jou* is stressed.
I agree that *Ik wil je *would be rude, although there is a very famous song with this title by de Kreuners, a Flemish band, and it's about a relation.
Whatshowever, it's not generaly used.


----------



## optimistique

Robinvn said:
			
		

> Further, we would say *Ik hou van je, *which is exactly the same but *je* is unstressed, *jou* is stressed.



I agree with you. I was doubting whether I would or would not write 'je'. 'Ik hou van jou' has something more formularic (if that's a word), that's why I wrote it, but indeed you would say 'je'. (Unless of course I would want to precise that it's not someone else I love: _I don't love him, I love you!_ - *Ik hou niet van hem, ik hou van jou!*)


----------



## test0012

Here is a long list:

en.wiktionary.org/wiki/I_love_you


----------



## AmritS

In Punjabi, which is quite similar to Hindi, you would say:

Mein tehnu pyaar kar di haa (for a girl) / da haa (for a boy).

I don't know if we use the verb 'to want' quite so much (lol, generally when you love someone, you just say you want to marry them). 'To want' would probably be:

Mein tehnu chahndi ha (girl to boy)) / chahnda ha (boy to girl).

You use the first expression in a family, although generally the expression indicates the love of more than one person. So if your parents or relatives say they love you:

Assi (we) tehnu pyaar karde ha.

It's really hard to pronounce Hindi or Punjabi properly unless you know how to speak them!


----------



## chuff

Romanian:

I love you - Te iubesc
I want you - Te doresc


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

In Bolivian Quechua, to the best of my knowledge the verb _munay _translates as:

to want
to like
to love

It's very multi-purpose.


----------



## ameana7

in turkish you can say;
i love you: Seni seviyorum
i want you: seni istiyorum. but we dont use i want you as in the meaning of i love you.


----------



## MissPrudish

Musique said:
			
		

> Greek: Σ' αγαπώ
> (I love you.)
> Pronunciation: S' agapo


 
Just to add something on that. 
In greek the use of "I love you" is proper for realtives, lovers etc and it is quite common. Though "I like you"(μου αρέσεις-pronnounced as "mu arésis") is not used as "sagapo", it suggests that the feeling is less than love-it can mean either affection between friends or something more but cannot replace "I love you". 

Now about "I want you"(σε θέλω-pronnounced as "se thélo", I'd say that in greek it sounds more...vulgar(?) if I could use this word. If someones says it to you, it can suggest that they want to take you to bed perhaps. 
Of course, this is only when it is used on its own, otherwise the sentence can be continued as "I want you for.." and it can be given many other meanings. But generally "I want you" is more passionate, it has a different tone than the one of "I love you" or "I like you" which sound more tender.|


----------



## skatoulitsa

MissPrudish said:
			
		

> In greek the use of "I love you" is proper for realtives, lovers etc and it is quite common.



Well, actually on that I think that saying "σ'αγαπώ" to relatives is acceptable with the right tone, but it is not really as common as in spanish for example. My hispanic friends say to their family _all the time_ "te quiero mucho" on the phone, but none of my greek friends (or myself) really do that.


----------



## Just one more question...

I love you in Estonian: "Ma armastan sind".


----------



## Flaminius

As nichec said about Chinese, Japanese is not rich with vocabulary expressing romantic love either.  Her comments almost all apply to Japanese but, if people don't mind reiteration.....

I love you:
Translated from European literature, this is more often used in movies than in everyday life.  It only applies to romantic relationships.

I like you:
A phrase for mild love or affection.  Good for relatives, friends and lovers.

I want you:
Always means, "I want to have sex with you."


----------



## Maja

Outsider said:
			
		

> 1) Does your language have a verb with the specific meaning of  "to love" (in the romantic sense)?


 In Serbian there is no word that is specifically reserved for romantic expressions of love. We have universal word for love n. - ljubav (љубав) and love v. - voleti (волети);
  I want you - "želim  te/желим те" - in Serbian has sexual connotation.


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> 2) Is this verb commonly employed in public, or is it replaced with another one, with a broader meaning?


 Expression of such feelings is not so commonly spread in public, particularly not as it is in English. People usually say "ljubim te" (in a sense "I give you a kiss") at the end of a phone call, or email... etc. "Ljubiti" can also be used as a verb from the noun "ljubav" meaning "to love", but it is rather theatrical to do so. E.g. "Ljubim te strasno" (I love you passionately) is smt one can read in a novel or a poem rather then hear it from another person.


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> 3) In which kinds of relationships do you employ the verb  "to love"?


 Theoretically, it can be used in any kind of relationship as it defines any kind of love, however, it is VERY UNCOMMON to hear two friends say it to each other, especially as a mere declaration (not in some context).


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> 4) If your language is related to Latin, is the verb "to  love" etymologically related to _amar, aimer, amare_,  etc.?


 Not  related, sorry!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Aš tave myliu - I love you


----------



## doman

Flaminius said:


> As ... said about Chinese, Japanese is not rich with vocabulary expressing romantic love either. Her comments almost all apply to Japanese but, if people don't mind reiteration.....
> 
> I love you:
> Translated from European literature, this is more often used in movies than in everyday life. It only applies to romantic relationships.
> 
> I like you:
> A phrase for mild love or affection. Good for relatives, friends and lovers.
> 
> I want you:
> Always means, "I want to have sex with you."


 
Exactly !

in Vietnamese,
_*Anh(em) yêu em(anh) - *I love you_
_*Anh(em) thích em(anh) - *I like you_
_*Anh(em) muốn em(anh) lắm - *I want you_


----------



## kios_01

We use three expressions in Tagalog/Filipino.

*"Gustó kitá." - I like you (singular).*
*"Gustó ko kayó." - I like you (plural).*

~ Generally used if you _like_ somebody, romantically or otherwise. It sounds awkward though if used to relatives.

*"Mahál kitá." - I love you (singular).*
*"Mahál ko kayó." - I love you (plural).*

~ Generally used if you _love_ somebody, romantically or otherwise. These we use for parents, relatives, partners, etc.

Lastly...

*"Iniíbig kitá." - I love you (singular).*

~ Used only by lovers. As in romantic lovers. Especially new lovers. Often connotes eros, passion and romance. We seldom use this though. Sounds really archaic.

That's all.


----------



## Pando

*Finnish:*

(Minä) rakastan sinua - I love you
(Minä) haluan sinua - I want you (in a sexual way)
(Minä) haluan sinut - I want (to be with) you


*Swedish:

*Jag älskar dig/dej - I love you (_dig_ in proper a bit old fashioned Swedish, _dej_ more casual)
Jag vill ha dig/dej - I want you


----------



## daoxunchang

Added information on Chinese: I believe many Chinese now think "I love you" is an expression that must be said by lovers, but I personally don't like this expression, especially when it's repeated! However, there are still many people taking it as a solemn declaration of their love. I heard of one of my classmate's boyfriend saying this to her in a very serious way, and only once --- that's enough.
 I like "I like you" 我喜欢你, it's so 深情款款 (full of deep and lasting affection?  "lasting" is not directly contained in the literal meaning of this word, but I tend to believe it's usually implied. )


----------



## Outsider

I've only just now found this thread about Italian: Ti voglio bene vs. ti amo.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello,

Slovenian: 

I love you - Ljubim te! 

I want you - Želim te! (it is not very nice from the man, to say just that);

Croatian:

I love you - Volim te!

I want you - Želim te!


----------



## Ellis

Azeri:

Mən səni sevirəm. (love)
Mən səni istəyirəm. (want)

Unlike in English, the latter doesn't necessarily imply sexual interest. It's mostly used as another way of saying "I love you."


----------



## MarX

Indonesian has at least three words for *love*, each with a slightly different meaning.

In the written language, "I love you" would be rendered as:
1. _Aku mencintaimu
_2. _Aku mengasihimu
_3. _Aku menyayangimu_

"I like you" (in the written language) would be:
_Aku menyukaimu_

In the spoken language, I would say for "I like you (a lot)"
_Aku suka (sama) kamu

_and for "I love you"
_Aku sayang kamu_

In fact, I don't think I would ever say the word *cinta* in real life.
It sounds so .... unreal...


I'm not sure if I answered the question, though. It's not very clear.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew* has a clear distinction between love and like.

I love you - אני אוהב/ת אותך - _ani ohev\et otja\otaj

_I like you - אני מחבב/ת אותך - _ani mejabev\et otja\otaj_

I want you - אני רוצה אותך - _ani rotze\rotza otja/otaj

_"Want" doesn't mean love nor like, just want (usually sexually, unless it's something like "I want you by my side").

Love can be used in romantic situations, with family, and with people you have a special relationship with (like the English "love" - _I really love that guy_, not in a romantic way).

* j - the sound of the Spanish j, or the Loch Ness "ch".
* _ohev - male; ohevet - female.
* mejabev - male; mejabevet - female.
* rotze - male; rotza - female.
* otja - you (male); otaj - you (female).
_


----------



## colini

I know that's an old thread, but I think I've something to contribute, since the author's thread is portuguese speaker and i'm brazilian portuguese speaker. 

Here in Brazil, we say "I love you" very often. It doesn't matter if it's a plublic situation or even if you're speaking to your parents (actually, your parents will teach you to say "eu te amo", since your's first words). 

"I like you" (eu gosto de você) is very common as well, but is very less expressive. "You like, but you don't love" say the lovers who want to hear "I love you" (love games, you know . Between "te amo" and "gosto de você", we use "te adoro", wich means "i like you so much", very usual among new couples, when they're not sure about their "love".

Abraços


----------



## Encolpius

Outsider said:


> 1. In Portugal, when a boy wants to tell a girl that he loves her, he's more likely to use the equivalent of "I like you" than the equivalent of "I love you". The verb "to love" tends to be reserved for very intimate moments. You don't hear it very often in public. Judging from some discussions I've read on the Spanish forums, it looks like the same thing occurs in that language: _Te quiero_ ("I want you") is employed instead of _Te amo_ ("I love you"). I'm wondering how it is in other languages, especially Romance languages. Is the verb "to love" commonly employed in public by lovers to express their feelings towards each other, or does it tend to be replaced with another one?



First of all I find it unfair you do not say what you say in Portugal. I know the Spanish te quiero and have thought amo-te was the standard usage in Portugal. I also heard adoro-te.
In *Hungarian *there is only *Szeretlek *[I love you] and you can say that to your parents or love. We do not use any form of the verb like in that situation.


----------



## Outsider

Encolpius said:


> First of all I find it unfair you do not say what you say in Portugal. I know the Spanish te quiero and have thought amo-te was the standard usage in Portugal. I also heard adoro-te.


You do hear it in intimate moments and in literature. It just sounds awkward to say it openly in public. The same goes for _adoro-te_ (literally, "I adore you", but often understood as "I like you very much" or "I love you").


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch : 
- *ik hou van jou*: I like you, but generally considered to mean 'I love you' ; funny thing is you can say 'ik hou van bloemkool' (cauliflower) but noone will think you are having a love affair with it
-* ik bemin jou*: the old translation, now often likely to be considered ironical (_minne_ = love, also in mystical texts)
- informal: *ik zie je graag* (I love seeing you, lit. I see you with pleasure)

You can try to say: *ik wil je*, but I cannot be held responsible for the consequences. In those cases you seem to claim someone, whether s/he wants it or not. Softer would be : *ik verlang naar jou,* _I long for you,_ but that is not so much a romantic declaration, I think, but a slightly desperate expression of one's love or at least longing, maybe not to be fulfilled, maybe not 'fulfillable'. 

I just thought: love can be dangerous. Or expressing one's love can at least.


----------



## Encolpius

Outsider said:


> You do hear it in intimate moments and in literature. It just sounds awkward to say it openly in public. The same goes for _adoro-te_ (literally, "I adore you", but often understood as "I like you very much" or "I love you").



So is it more common to hear: Eu gosto de ti? Interesting, because I always see eu amo-te in movie subtitles.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: 
I love you - *я тебя люблю* /ya tebia liubliu/ - reserved for very intimate relationships, as in lovers or close family. One would never end a casual conversation with that.
I like you - *ты мне нравишься* /ty mnie nravishsia/ - can be said about anyone, whether the person is attractive in a romantic way or just likeable; largely depends on the context.
I want you - *я тебя хочу* /ya tebia khochu/ = I want to have sex with you; I can't think of any other meaning
I adore you - *я тебя обожаю* / ya tebia obojaiu/ - literally, "I make you god"; despite the fact that this is a "stronger" expression than "I love you", it is used much more widely, it can be said about a person, a food, a movie etc...


----------



## moonlighting

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hi there.

 When you tell your crush how you feel in your native language, do you say "I like you" or "I love you"?

 For example, in Japan, when we are romantically attracted to someone, we say "好きです(I like you)". It can be said to both friends and someone you fancy, but we don't usually say it to friends so it almost always implies romance. "愛してる(I love you)" is really seriouse and we don't even say it to girlfriend/boyfriend.

 It's similar here in England. Even though they say I love you to their family and close friends, they say;
To crush : I like you.
To girlfriend/boyfriend : I like you.
When they become serious : I love you.
To wife/husband : I love you.
Of course there are some other ways of saying it , yet "I like you" is used for both friendship and romantic relationship.

I'm sure it's different in other languages.
For example, my French friend thought i like you in English is only for friendship. I guess it's because I like you is translated  into Je t'aime bien/beaucoup, which means i like you as a friend, right?
But in Turkish, I like you is "Senden hoşlanıyorum" and is always romantic feelings... No?
Hmm, sorry not sure.

In your native language,
1) How do you say "I like you" and "I love you"?
2) Does "I like you" imply romatic feelings? Or just friendship likeness?
3)When you want to tell your feelings to your crush, what would you say?

Thank you.


----------



## Yendred

In France, for friendship, we say "_je t'aime bien_" (= I like you). For romantic relationship or family (children/wife/husband/parents), we say "_je t'aime_" (= I love you).

We would never say "_je t'aime_" (unless ironically) to a friend, since it is immediately considered romantic.

And on the opposite, if we say "_je t'aime bien_" in a romantic relationship, it immediately means that the relationship is not so serious.

"_je t'aime beaucoup_" is ambiguous and depends on the context and tone. 
It can be used in a romantic relationship to express "_je t'aime_" at a higher level, or in a friendship relationship it can be the same as "_je t'aime bien_".


----------



## moonlighting

Thanks Yendred!
Exactly! My french friend said I love you to her british boyfriend early on and he was shocked as it was too early for L-word!


----------



## Yendred

moonlighting said:


> The girl(my french friend) said I love you to her british boyfriend early on and he was shocked as it was too early for L-word!



Well it's up to everyone. There are people who say "_je t'aime_" very early in a relationship and others who never say it, although they have the corresponding feelings.



moonlighting said:


> Do you say Je t'aime to someone you are not in a relationship yet?



I don't really understand what you mean by "not in a relationship yet". You mean someone you just met?
I can think of such a situation where you like someone famous, and you happen to meet him/her. In this case, first you won't say "_je t'aime_" but more formally "_je vous aime_", and more specifically, there is an idiomatic phrase in this case: "_j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites_" (I like so much what you do).


----------



## moonlighting

Thanks, I finally got answer from↓ for french!
https://www.quora.com/In-French-how-do-you-say-I-like-you


----------



## Yendred

I'm not used to say _"Je t'aime en ami / comme un ami". _This would sound quite artificial to me.
Maybe the poster has heard this in Canadian French regions, but it's not a common way to say it in France.
There are many more common ways to say it: _Tu es mon meilleur ami, Je t'aime bien, Je t'apprécie beaucoup, Je t'adore, Je t'admire, ..._


----------



## apmoy70

Ιn Greek when a boy wants to tell a girl that he loves her, he'll say *«σ' αγαπώ»* [sa.ɣaˈpɔ] --> _I love you_ or if he's shy, *«μ' αρέσεις»* [maˈɾe.sis] --> _I like you_.
Between friends it's natural to hear *«σ' αγαπάω»* [sa.ɣaˈpa.ɔ] which is the uncontracted form of the verb: *«αγαπάω/αγαπώ»* [a.ɣaˈpa.ɔ] (uncontracted)/[a.ɣaˈpɔ] (contracted).
Interestingly enough, the contracted form is used between lovers or spouses, it's more intimate than the uncontracted.
*«Σε θέλω»* [se ˈθe.lɔ] --> _I want you_ has sexual connotation, so it's completely avoided between friends.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish

I like = ja lubię , verb: *lubić , lubię cię = *I like you
to be liked* = podobać się*, *podobasz mi się* = I like you
to take delight in *= lubować się*

I adore = ja uwielbiam, verb: *uwielbiać*
I adore = ja  ubóstwiam , verb : *ubóstwiać*

She adores her children = Ona *uwielbia* swoje dzieci.

to be infatuated with = *durzyć się w*
Miss Joyce, isn't it possible that you are *infatuated* with Mr. Anderson?

to have a crush with smb. = *podkochiwać się* , *bujać się w kimś* , *być zadurzonym w kimś*
I had such a crush on him in high school = Byłam w nim taka *zadurzona (zabujana) *w liceum.


to dote on *      =  hołubić *
to lust =   *pragnąć*, *pożądać*
to desire sb. =  *pragnąć kogoś *

to cherish, love   =  *miłować , kochać *

to love = *kochać *
I love her so much! = Kocham ją tak bardzo!


----------



## Linnets

In some parts of Italy _ti amo_ (and  the related dialectal expressions) is definitely literary; instead we use _ti voglio bene_ with the same meaning (of course it can be used also with parents, friends and so on). _I want you_ is _ti voglio._


----------



## ThomasK

jana.bo99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Slovenian:
> 
> I love you - Ljubim te!
> 
> I want you - Želim te! (it is not very nice from the man, to say just that);
> 
> Croatian:
> 
> I love you - Volim te!
> 
> I want you - Želim te!


But where is the "like" here, I wonder!


----------



## ThomasK

IMpressive list, thanks!

Now, some questions, if I may, focussing on the meaning of the root (root word?), the possibly metaphorical meaning:



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Polish
> 
> I like = ja lubię , verb: *lubić , lubię cię = *I like you
> to be liked* = podobać się*, *podobasz mi się* = I like you
> to take delight in *= lubować się                               Can I say that /lub-/ is the love root? Or rather the like root? it reminds me of "love"/ "liefde" in Dutch*





Włoskipolak 72 said:


> to cherish, love   =  *miłować , kochać                     To me they are not the same. I suppose it is not a love root.  I'd consider cherishing more sensual or more pious (like a memory or a relic: you keep it warm, you think it very important --- However, just trying...)*
> 
> to love = *kochać                                                      Is this a strong love root than /lub-/?*
> I love her so much! = Kocham ją tak bardzo!





Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I adore = ja uwielbiam, verb: *uwielbiać*
> I adore = ja  ubóstwiam , verb : *ubóstwiać               Is this u-prefix + two different roots? Like ad-ore/pray-to? *
> She adores her children = Ona *uwielbia* swoje dzieci.
> 
> to be infatuated with = *durzyć się w                         I guess that is not a love root/word...  *
> Miss Joyce, isn't it possible that you are *infatuated* with Mr. Anderson?
> 
> to have a crush with smb. = *podkochiwać się* , *bujać się w kimś* , *być Zadorozny w kimś     What metaphors do we have here? Is it something like pulling as in at-tract-ion? *
> I had such a crush on him in high school = Byłam w nim taka *zadurzona (zabujana) *w liceum.
> 
> 
> to dote on *      =  hołubić *
> to lust =   *pragnąć*, *pożądać*
> to desire sb. =  *pragnąć kogoś                                   Is this something like yearning or more like wanting to acquire or ...? *


----------



## ThomasK

diegodbs said:


> In Spain we always say "te quiero". I've never heard anybody in Spain (at least in public) say "te amo", but in all the Spanish speaking countries in America they say "te amo".
> And as for relatives we never ever say "te amo", it is always "te quiero". It would sound ridiculous in Spain to say "te amo" to your mother or to your grandfather.


I just wondered: does the " te quiero" refer to love etymologically? I suppose it has to do with Latin "quaerere": to look for, to get. Or...?


----------



## Penyafort

ThomasK said:


> I just wondered: does the " te quiero" refer to love etymologically? I suppose it has to do with Latin "quaerere": to look for, to get. Or...?



In Latin, one can already find the three meanings for quaerere: to look for, to ask for and to require or desire.

In West Iberian languages, the focus was on the latter, so that it ended up being 'to want'.

In Italy and Romania, the focus was rather on the second meaning, so that they have chiedere and cere.

In Catalan, Occitan and French, the verbs querre and querir belong to medieval times. In the case of Old Catalan, there are texts with the three meanings. Nowadays you only see it in the compound forms: requerir, conquerir, etc.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

ThomasK said:


> IMpressive list, thanks!
> 
> Now, some questions, if I may, focussing on the meaning of the root (root word?), the possibly metaphorical meaning:


You welcome 

lubować , (noun)=  lubowanie , lubość  from *luby*  (adjective) = nice, pleasant, agreeable, bonnie, dear , blissful etc.
From Proto-Slavic * ljubъ .*
In case you can read Polish...!?  
luby – Słownik etymologiczny

In fact also de-adjectival verb *lubić* comes from Proto-Slavic *ljubъ.

miłować*

From Proto-Slavic 

milovati
_od psł._ 
*milъ

 darzyć kogoś miłością , uwielbiać coś, mieć zamiłowanie do czegoś
to bestow smb. with love , worship something, have a passion for something

«kochać, lubić, wysoko cenić, szanować, poważać, 
amare, diligere, aliquem carum habere, caritate complecti, alicuius amantem, studiosum esse»
*kochać  *to love 
From Proto-Slavic *koxati.
Kosati 'touch, move'; originally 'gently, slightly touch, stroke.

*ubóstwiać = u bóstwiać *
to adore , to idolize ,to worship oneself

* bóstwo* (noun)  which means  deity

*durzyć się*

*durzyć , *oszałamiać = to daze 

odurzenie (noun) = daze , stupor
oszołomienie = daze ,stupefaction

Probably from Proto-Slavic *durъ = *burzący się, wzburzony, szalony, dziki  (robbling, rough, crazy, wild)



*bujać się (w kimś)* = to rock , to float in smb.


*być zadurzonym w kimś , *to be stuck on sb. 

from *durzyć się* (to daze)*, zadurzony =* smitten , twitterpated  

*pragnąć = *to crave , to covet .


----------



## ThomasK

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> You welcome
> 
> lubować , (noun)=  lubowanie , lubość  from *luby*  (adjective) = nice, pleasant, agreeable, bonnie, dear , blissful etc.
> From Proto-Slavic * ljubъ .*
> In case you can read Polish...!?
> luby – Słownik etymologiczny
> 
> In fact also de-adjectival verb *lubić* comes from Proto-Slavic *ljubъ.
> 
> miłować*
> 
> From Proto-Slavic
> 
> milovati
> _od psł._
> *milъ
> 
> darzyć kogoś miłością , uwielbiać coś, mieć zamiłowanie do czegoś
> to bestow smb. with love , worship something, have a passion for something
> 
> «kochać, lubić, wysoko cenić, szanować, poważać,
> amare, diligere, aliquem carum habere, caritate complecti, alicuius amantem, studiosum esse»
> *kochać  *to love
> From Proto-Slavic *koxati.
> Kosati 'touch, move'; originally 'gently, slightly touch, stroke.
> 
> *ubóstwiać = u bóstwiać *
> to adore , to idolize ,to worship oneself
> 
> * bóstwo* (noun)  which means  deity
> 
> *durzyć się
> 
> durzyć , *oszałamiać = to daze
> 
> odurzenie (noun) = daze , stupor
> oszołomienie = daze ,stupefaction
> 
> Probably from Proto-Slavic *durъ = *burzący się, wzburzony, szalony, dziki (robbling, rough, crazy, wild)
> 
> 
> 
> *bujać się (w kimś)* = to rock , to float in smb.
> 
> 
> *być zadurzonym w kimś , *to be stuck on sb.
> 
> from *durzyć się* (to daze)*, zadurzony =* smitten , twitterpated
> 
> *pragnąć = *to crave , to covet .


This is amazing. I'll be needing some time though.


----------



## ThomasK

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> welcome
> 
> lubować , (noun)=  lubowanie , lubość  from *luby*  (adjective) = nice, pleasant, agreeable, bonnie, dear , blissful etc.
> From Proto-Slavic * ljubъ .*
> In case you can read Polish...!?   --- luby reminds of lief in Dutch: sweet, dear, nice, indeed!
> luby – Słownik etymologiczny
> 
> In fact also de-adjectival verb *lubić* comes from Proto-Slavic *ljubъ.
> 
> miłować*
> 
> From Proto-Slavic
> 
> milovati
> _od psł._
> *milъ
> 
> darzyć kogoś miłością , uwielbiać coś, mieć zamiłowanie do czegoś
> to bestow smb. with love , worship something, have a passion for something
> 
> «kochać, lubić, wysoko cenić, szanować, poważać,
> amare, diligere, aliquem carum habere, caritate complecti, alicuius amantem, studiosum esse»
> *kochać  *to love
> From Proto-Slavic *koxati.
> Kosati 'touch, move'; originally 'gently, slightly touch, stroke.
> 
> *ubóstwiać = u bóstwiać *
> to adore , to idolize ,to worship oneself  > verafgoden: afgod = deity, idol
> 
> * bóstwo* (noun)  which means  deity
> 
> *durzyć się
> 
> durzyć , *oszałamiać = to daze
> 
> odurzenie (noun) = daze , stupor
> oszołomienie = daze ,stupefaction
> 
> Probably from Proto-Slavic *durъ = *burzący się, wzburzony, szalony, dziki (robbling, rough, crazy, wild)
> 
> 
> 
> *bujać się (w kimś)* = to rock , to float in smb.
> 
> 
> *być zadurzonym w kimś , *to be stuck on sb.
> 
> from *durzyć się* (to daze)*, zadurzony =* smitten , twitterpated
> 
> *pragnąć = *to crave , to covet .


That helps a lot, adds extra information to the present meaning! Thanks!


----------



## rarabara

Turkish

interestingly , when I was in earl of my adolescent/puberty;

I several times heard something from my other (boys) friends, they told me and looked to my nice face like in advising manner ;

(I give the whole particularity of conversation in order to ensure you understand)

--->> hey rarabara, what will you say to your girlfriend if you love her?
--->> I said , I will say something like this (those days) : "Merhaba, şşey...ben galiba seni seviyorum"
(Then he looked to my face with grinning voice )

--->> hey, you should never say : "Seni Seviyorum" ,use "Senden Hoşlanıyorum" instead.

I think and still believe that that was interesting,because I am sure that there were many couple of boys/girls making frienships ,but boys were thinking like

if they use that magic words ("Seni Seviyorum") ,they would assume that they had given almost their everything to that girl.

isn't it quite interesting?

some notations:"Seni seviyorum " is equivalent of "I love you" ,and "Senden hoşlanıyorum" is something equivalent of "I enjoy you".


----------



## Cork Irish

In Irish:

I want you: teastaíonn tú uaim ("you are wanted/needed from me")
I like you: is breá liom tú/is maith liom tú ("you are nice/good in my perception", literally "COPULA-is Predicate nice/good to me Subject you")
I love you: tá grá agam duit ("I have love for you", literally "[there] is love at-me for you")
Also good is: mo ghrá thú ("I love you", literally "DELETED COPULA-is Predicate my love Subject you", or it can be analysed where "my love" is the subject and "you" is the predicate)


----------



## Şafak

If you say «я тебя хочу» (I want you) in public in Russia… oh gosh. The phrase implies having sex and nothing else. Even if you’re very drunk and so is your love interest, I don’t think any of you (if you’re Russians) would say it out loud. You can whisper it, of course.

I like you = ты мне нравишься 😊😳
I love you = я тебя люблю ❤️💕😘
I want you / Te quiero = я тебя хочу (😡👊🤜🔪🔫😵‍💫🤕)


----------



## Stoggler

Şafak said:


> I like you = ты мне нравишься 😊😳
> I love you = я тебя люблю ❤️💕😘
> I want you / Te quiero = я тебя хочу (😡👊🤜🔪🔫😵‍💫🤕)


Fantastic use of emojis (especially the last line!) 👍


----------



## rarabara

Şafak said:


> If you say «я тебя хочу» (I want you) in public in Russia… oh gosh. The phrase implies having sex and nothing else. Even if you’re very drunk and so is your love interest, I don’t think any of you (if you’re Russians) would say it out loud. You can whisper it, of course.


hahaha    yeah ,really I had not remarked but..

almost equivalently ,if you say :" seni istiyorum" then this will contain the request of sex.   

meanwhile,isn't "ya lublyu tibya" seni seviyorum (I love you) in russian?


----------



## Şafak

rarabara said:


> hahaha    yeah ,really I have not remarked but..
> 
> almost equivalently ,if you say :" seni istiyorum" then this will contain the request of sex.


I guess! But when I started to learn Spanish I noticed that textbooks and video courses featured “te quiero” a lot. I was confused. My Russian brain couldn’t process the phrase. Now I’m older and I think this peculiarity solely pertains to Spanish speaking countries. In other languages “want” equals “have sex”.


----------



## rarabara

Şafak said:


> “want” equals “have sex”.


but not at everywhere.


----------

